# Canare or Mogami DIY audio cables ?



## buzztiger

Hi ! Has anyone used Canare l-4e6s or L2t2s or Mogami 2549 mogami 2534 cable for unbalanced analog audio ? Can share how is the sound quality by these cables ? What is the tonal balance like (bright or warm) ? I have a system that is more towards bright side. I am very confused on which cable i should be using.


----------



## Anthony

I have used the Canare e6s before for unbalanced. Soldering the ends is never my preference, but the cables turned out okay. Sound quality is very good. The cable is flexible and has a nice braid shield.

The braid is a bit of a pain to "un-braid", but it works. The last one of these I did was a 30' subwoofer cable that needed to be very thin to run along a door threshold. The cable ended up working very well with no hum pickup (and has worn well despite being stepped on every once in a while).


----------



## buzztiger

Hmmm...... Seems like no one uses cables like canare l2t2s and mogami. What other cables do you guys use ?


----------



## Anthony

I use primarily Canare stuff for signals: the star-quad mic cable, and LV-77S for interconnects, V3-5CFB for component video. Sometimes the equivalent Belden cable when necessary.

I use knock-offs for speaker wire, but they are like the star-quad speaker cable. I usually go for high strand count, more for flexibility than conduction properties. If I remember the exact brand/part I will post it, but it escapes me now.


----------



## RLouis

I made some Mogami cables (2549 I think) for some moderately long balanced runs and they sound quite accurate to me... No undesirable artifacts


----------



## buzztiger

RLouis said:


> I made some Mogami cables (2549 I think) for some moderately long balanced runs and they sound quite accurate to me... No undesirable artifacts


Do they sound bright ?

I do not know if low capacitance in cable helps. Coz the canare star quad has high capacitance. i am still researching.


----------

